# Detailed CPU/Memory information

## VoVaN

Does anybody know how to get information like CPU-Z (http://www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php ) can do for Windows?

----------

## nephros

the simple way:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

the easy way:

emerge sys-apps/x86info

# x86info

the verbose way:

emerge sys-apps/dmidecode

# dmidecode

----------

## Rainmaker

emerge lshw

lshw | more

----------

## VoVaN

I'm talking about additional features like memory frequencies, FSB/Memory ratio...

----------

## Master Shake

I'd like to know about this too.  Is there nothing?

----------

## VoVaN

 *Master Shake wrote:*   

> I'd like to know about this too.  Is there nothing?

 

At the moment I still didn't find anything  :Sad: 

----------

## Splink

yer would like to know the same.

fsb and memory speed calculations would be ace. 

I dont even know if there is anything which can be sent to cat which displays this information in /proc

----------

## Gentree

 *nephros wrote:*   

> the verbose way: 
> 
> emerge sys-apps/dmidecode

 

thanks, verbose it is , nice and useful.

```
        Version: AMD Athlon(tm) XP

        Voltage: 1.6 V

        External Clock: 200 MHz

        Max Speed: 3000 MHz

        Current Speed: 2300 MHz

        Status: Populated, Enabled

        Upgrade: ZIF Socket

        L1 Cache Handle: 0x0009

        L2 Cache Handle: 0x000A

        L3 Cache Handle: No L3 Cache

```

Sadly the info on the memory comes short of what some are looking for here.

If anyone is interested cpuz works fairly well on wine-0.9.20 but most of the detail is missing on all but the cpu tab which looks fine and the latency tool looks good.

```
 $ wine latency 

Cache latency computation, ver 1.0

www.cpuid.com

Computing ...

stride  4       8       16      32      64      128     256     512

size (Kb)

1       3       4       3       3       3       3       3       3

2       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

4       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

8       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

16      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

32      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

64      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3

128     4       6       9       18      20      20      20      20

256     4       6       9       18      20      20      20      20

512     10      20      41      70      1957    211     213     214

1024    10      25      41      70      118     210     211     212

2048    10      24      42      72      119     210     212     218

4096    9       24      41      72      121     211     212     215

8192    11      24      42      72      124     212     212     214

16384   9       24      41      72      120     212     212     215

32768   10      23      41      71      121     214     214     215

2 cache levels detected

Level 1         size = 64Kb     latency = 3 cycles

Level 2         size = 256Kb    latency = 20 cycles

```

 :Cool: 

----------

